#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  S Curve

## lutkica

Does anyone have macro for S Curve in Microsoft Project?



Regards.See More: S Curve

----------


## prasong

You just export to excel and plot it. If you needs a formular please e-mail to me at "aleebaba_chicken@hotmail.com". I will scan and send to you.

----------


## dchernandezs

Thanks a lot

----------


## turbosri_mech

please send the related doc to email turbosri_mech@yahoo.com

----------


## Dharmesh Kashyap

Dear Friend,
Can you please mail it my email id dnk1972@yahoo.co.in
Thanks in advance

----------


## auddyy

Dear all Friend,
Plesse sent about this document to me  kitti.auddy@gmail.com
Thank you so must

----------


## prasong

Dear All
I was very busy during past two months, sorry for very late reply. By end of this week I will send to everybody.
Regards
aleebaba

----------


## imam79104

please send the related doc to email imam79104@yahoo.com

----------


## aan09

> Dear All
> I was very busy during past two months, sorry for very late reply. By end of this week I will send to everybody.
> Regards
> aleebaba



 Please send it to my e-mail : aan_09@rediffmail.com

----------


## hunterx182

please send the related doc to email hunterx182@yahoo.com

----------


## duddek

why you are not posting it in this forum? so everybody can download it ....

----------


## cytech

Hi, All

please share it, i wanna learn s curve in ms project, thanks.

REgards

----------


## joelbalinon

Dear to all,


Kindly send to me also,thank you for advance....joel_balinon@yahoo.com.phSee More: S Curve

----------


## prasong

Dear all friend
I did upload S-Curve as link below.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

